# The great Canadian cockapoo meet!



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Well we finally made it to Canada and it was awesome!!! I wish I could have snuck betty and Molly (and Christine) home with me. (I already plan on stealing lady and cricket)


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

great photos - it looks like a brilliant time was had by all :love-eyes:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh Bette and Jake  sweet gentle kisses.
Lovely to see all your lovely 'poos together.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

B's food truck.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Looks fabulous, how was the food?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

The food was amazing.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

We are having such an amazing time....I think Canada needs to keep this crew!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

All of our cockapoos are fantastic. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love the pics Donna they are great! We had so much fun you guys are all amazing! Amanda you could always kidnap them lol! Molly is pooped she doesn't even want to play She had a great time and everyone got along so well...so much fun can't wait for the next one! B's food truck is great he's the best cook


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

So happy to see Renee, Christine and Amanda again, and get to meet Donna, her family and gorgeous poos, and the absolutely adorable Cricket! Molly is still the pocket rocket, and Lady is so lovely.

Thanks for inviting us!!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Here's a few more from our meet today. Any idea what you call a group of cockapoos? A gaggle, murder, flock, gang?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh my oh my oh my!!!!
All my favourite cockapoo world people and I'm not there!!
Looks like the ultimate meet up, including LYD!!
& do my eyes deceive me. Or is that the delightful bette?? X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Oh my oh my oh my!!!!
> All my favourite cockapoo world people and I'm not there!!
> Looks like the ultimate meet up, including LYD!!
> & do my eyes deceive me. Or is that the delightful bette?? X


Tracey Bette was there adorable as last time we saw her  They all got along so great! Humans and dogs had a great time! Wish you could of been there that would of been extra fun...you and B and Christine would hit it off for sure Same personalities lol! We are just background lol!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh Tracy it was such a great day!! Lots of fun. Lots of cuddles lots of laughs and poos Everywhere! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It looks fantastic - surely the group name for cockapoos must be a snuggle or a bounce (depending on their energy levels at the time)


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

One word... Wow! Okay another word, JEALOUS 

Gorgeous poos! I just can't get over Cricket! Her and Lola are just so similar 

Lovely to see all the poos together, have missed Bette. 

Thanks


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> Here's a few more from our meet today. Any idea what you call a group of cockapoos? A gaggle, murder, flock, gang?


A "pile" of poos!!?? 
I love the picture of jake gently kissing Betty!! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

It's been fantastic with the exception of my poor grumpy old man. Jake has been.... difficult.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> It's been fantastic with the exception of my poor grumpy old man. Jake has been.... difficult.


Aww Jake...grumpy but so cute


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fantastic ladies  lovely pictures. Great all the doggies got on, but wouldn't have expected anything else, lovely to see them all together . Lucky you with food from B, one day I'll get some of that pulled pork, love the one of Nick as the poo whisperer.....and beautiful Bette Davis' coat is gorg xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Just catching up, what a gre lot of photo's, looks like a fantastic get together, ....maybe a cockapack!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly missing all her friends


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Molly missing all her friends


Oh Molly everyone loves you....... Maybe you'd love a baby poo to love too??  xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Best weekend! It was just fantastic! We are sure going to miss our pals. And cant wait for the next time we get to hang out with them...it was awesome. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Best weekend! It was just fantastic! We are sure going to miss our pals. And cant wait for the next time we get to hang out with them...it was awesome.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Did you manage to pry Ozzy and Cricket apart I bet she is going to be lonely now!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

. Missing her boy


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Cute she will probably sleep all day after all that excitement


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Some of the pics I took


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

More pics!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awe love them!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Cricket's leg fluff is incredible 

Lovely pictures of them all.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Jake is such a dinky boy


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Renee, I love all of your pics..... I'm intrigued who the black & white dog is that Molly is on 2 legs to greet on the rock? Is it a papillon dog?? X


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

It was another dog who came to the dog park if I remember his name is prince and he is part pappion part something else...and his owner now wants a cockapoo lol.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Renee, I love all of your pics..... I'm intrigued who the black & white dog is that Molly is on 2 legs to greet on the rock? Is it a papillon dog?? X


Yes Tracey he was a mix of papillion/collie...Molly was being a piglet trying to get his treat. He could jump so high!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

We miss Molly too. She needs to come to Boston!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Cricket's leg fluff is incredible
> 
> Lovely pictures of them all.


Thats what I thought looking at the pic of her with Molly, all great pics.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok I got Nick's pictures 


ozzy taking a break


They found something so smelly



There was lots of love going around


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Great pictures Donna. Love the action shots of the fur babies


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Your husband and you take the best pictures!!

Love Molly's tongue hanging out!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Love your wonderful pictures.
It's lovely to see the enjoyment in the faces. Oh and the dogs as well looked like they had a good time x


----------

